
Viral Marketing is a Myth - apress
http://sloanreview.mit.edu/improvisations/2013/01/31/is-viral-marketing-a-myth/#.URJhmx1EF8E
======
xyzzyb
Stated as a fact in the title. Stated as a question in the article. Discuss.

